# tabelle: zeilenhöhe wird durch text verändert...



## jeanlucpicard (15. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mal wieder ein Problem mit einer Tabelle. Hier der Code:


```
<table cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0'>
<tr>
<td align='right' background='./menu/active_bg.png'>test<img src='./image.png' border='0' alt=''></td>
</tr>
</table>
```

Das Image ist 25 Pixel hoch. Die Tabellenzeile wird ohne den Texteintrag "test" auch 25 Pixel hoch, so wie es soll. Füge ich jedoch Text ein wird die Zeile um 6 Pixel höher. Ich kann den Text so klein machen wie ich will, das Problem bleibt erhalten.


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Oktober 2003)

Versuchs mal mit
	
	
	



```
<td align='right' background='./menu/active_bg.png'style="line-height:25px;">
```
Vielleicht bringts ja was


----------



## Tim C. (15. Oktober 2003)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn du der Zelle erstmal über die normalen height Attribute von HTML und CSS eine Höhe zuweist ?

```
<td height="25">....
//oder
<td style="height:25px;">...
//oder beides zusammen
```


----------



## jeanlucpicard (15. Oktober 2003)

ich bin noch auf die entscheidenden informationen gestoßen... 

http://www.dodabo.de/html+css/img-table/

leider hat auch die definition per css nichts genützt... trotzdem danke für eure hilfe.

gruss picard


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Oktober 2003)

Mmmh,versuch mal 
	
	
	



```
<img src='./image.png' border='0' alt=''align="top">
```

Ich entsinne mich an ein ähnliches Problem mit einer Baum-Navigation,welches ich mal hatte,da hat die Angabe align='top' fürs Bild geholfen


----------



## jeanlucpicard (16. Oktober 2003)

genau darum geht es auch in dem von mir geposteten link  ... dort ist auch die ursache beschrieben.

gruss picard


----------

